# SV Tri Tip with grilled Artichokes and ABTs



## sandyut (Aug 16, 2020)

Did my first SV TT, WOW!  I loved it (sadly wife gave it the too rare thumbs down - its a genetic flaw we have discussed before- her loss.  next time i'll need to grill her some more done :( ).

131F for 6 hours, seared on the gasser at about 500 for a minute in each direction to make the cross's.  I had frozen it 
with Lanes signature rub already applied so it was ultra easy.  perfection.  
Steamed the artichokes for about 20 till tender, then basted with garli oil and grill on the 500 degree gasser.
ABTs were Kroger Mexican shredded cheese blend with chorizo inside and you know the rest.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 16, 2020)

All looks good to me!
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks tasty. I have a few trip tips in the freezer. I’ve never cooked artichokes because they look like a pain to prepare from raw. Are they?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks delicious Dave. Perfectly cooked for my tastes. Curious about the artichokes as well. They look tasty


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice looking meal there guy.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Aug 16, 2020)

Artichokes are not hard.  Grilling them kicks up the flavor big time.

After they are halved or quartered rub them down with a lemon or they will brown rather quickly.   you can cut out the  "fur" at the center or deal with is while eating.  its not all that easy when raw IMO - it tkae a little practice.  then steam them till the hears is tender - about 20 min but htis is highly variable based on the size.  these can be steamed and held in the refer for a later grill too.  thats what I did - i steamed them in the AM and refrigerated them till about 5 and let them get to room temp, then garlic oil and high temp grill to char them.


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 16, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Did my first SV TT, WOW!  I loved it (sadly wife gave it the too rare thumbs down - its a genetic flaw we have discussed before- her loss.  next time i'll need to grill her some more done :( ).
> 
> 131F for 6 hours, seared on the gasser at about 500 for a minute in each direction to make the cross's.  I had frozen it
> with Lanes signature rub already applied so it was ultra easy.  perfection.
> ...


Looks like you nailed it! Man those peppers look killer!! I could them all day long!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks good to me!

Sadly my wife is the same, no pink/red meat allowed. Has to be like shoe leather.

Nice job Dave.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like sandy it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

